# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Perth/WA People - Demolition of House

## rod1949

In the not too distant future (2-3 months) I will be demolishing my house.  It is a 1960's style brick and tile, and is in the Perth metro area. 
It has Bristile clay roof tiles, Jarrah roof timbers, timber floors throughout (Wandoo, I think), timber window and doors frames, which are all well and truly seasoned. 
I do not have any intention of paying the $5 grand plus that demolition mobs want. 
So, I am presenting it here, as one of my options, to dispose of the house. 
It will mean that you will have to/assist in the removal/salvage of the items you are interested in and a $ value (paid to me) that we negotiate at the time.  
So if you Perth/WA people are interested then you can reply here of send me a PM. 
See ya.

----------


## maglite

Rod, 
A suggestion.
Place an ad in the Quokka virtually giving it away on the proviso that the people purchasing have it removed at their cost. 
A relation of mine did this and they were swamped with enquiries, didnt cost them a cent in the end. 
Like i say....just a suggestion. 
Steve

----------


## rod1949

> Rod, 
> A suggestion.
> Place an ad in the Quokka virtually giving it away on the proviso that the people purchasing have it removed at their cost. 
> A relation of mine did this and they were swamped with enquiries, didnt cost them a cent in the end. 
> Like i say....just a suggestion. 
> Steve

  Thanks Steve.  The Quokka was one option I had not considered.

----------


## lola

g'day rod 
i'm interested, but probably in only small amounts 
don't know how you sit with that
also chasing 2 x casement windows approx. 1260x560
cheers 
SCOTT

----------

